# Eurotunnel Deal From Years Ago



## Markt500 (Mar 23, 2010)

I was searching the web and found this very old deal, but it got me thinking - it is possible that 'we' (the royal Motorhome Facts 'we' of course) could approach Eurotunnel and try and negotiate a deal similar to this one, or a general discount?

Don't know who is in the right position to do this? If you can send me some headed paper I'll try it!

Mark

http://www.microcup.be/TrailerfreeBE.pdf


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*to-do-with*

Had something to do with

http://microcup.be/

TM


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I believe Nuke tried without success some time back, and of course we had the SeaFrance discount (no longer available :roll: ), maybe a nudge will be worthwhile....


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

that was dated 2004, not sure if it will still apply now.


cabby


----------

